

Bill Weavers SR-71 Blackbird Breakup at Mach 3 - kayoone
http://roadrunnersinternationale.com/weaver_sr71_bailout.html

======
pagekicker
Well worth an upvote. Surviving after your plane disintegrates at 78,000 feet
is pretty lucky.

